# Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?



## Schütti (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern auf der Boot und hab mich mal ein bisschen nach Aussenbordern umgesehen, da ich mir irgendein 5 PS Motor zulegen will |rolleyes. Auf Anraten von Forellenhunter gings dann u.a. auch zum Tohatsu Stand wo man meinte, dass Tohatsu und Mercury aus ein und derselben Produktion stammt.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Motoren....??

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

ich hatte nen 8 PS Tohatsu 2-T Motor ...
kann da absolut nix negatives zu sagen und das mit dem "Baugleich" zu den Mercury Motoren hab ich auch gehört .... 
meiner Meinung nach gehen solche neueren kleinen Motoren doch sowieso kaum kaputt - egal welcher Hersteller ... wenn dann stehen die sich kaputt durch das nicht-gebrauchen, aber nicht durch den Betrieb


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

Kannst du kaufen, ich hatte an "Zwergi" einen 9,9 Ps und der lief auch nach Jahren beim 1x anreissen rund und zuverlässig...egal ob Sommer oder Winter.
Tohatsu gilt allgemein als sehr zuverlässig und reparieren tut ihn eigentlichlich auch jede Werkstatt.


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

also wir standen auch vor dem problem letztes jahr einen neuen 5ps motor zu kaufen...

wir haben uns einen yamaha gekauft...

allerdings wurde uns acuh tohatsu genannt und auch die fischer im umkreis haben alle die marke-allerdings bekamen wir ein super angebot für den yamaha deswegen ist es der geworden....

und  und von wegen reperaturen-wir haben vorher einen vier ps johnson gehabt der lief 13jahre an unserem angelkahn von 9m länge auf der müritz  sommer wie winter-und der hatte nie was bis auf einmal er nicht mehr anspringen wollte-haben ihn nicht mehr repariert sollte 150euro kosten und da haben wir gesagt der hat sich die rente verdient....

haben den alten johnson übrigens noch falls jemand ein braucht zur ersatzteilgewinnung?#c


----------



## pohlk (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

Habe mir vor 3 Jahren einen gebrauchten 3,5 PS Tohatsu gekauft, sogar mit SchieBeregler für das Gas anstatt Drehgriff.

Und bis jetzt überhaupt keine Probleme und das bei hauptsächlichen Salzwassereinsatz.

Gibt nix zu meckern...


----------



## Berat (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

Tohatsu ist der weltgrößte Hersteller von AB. Alte Traditionsmarke. Japanische Fischer sollen die angeblich seit vielen tausend Jahren fahren .... Mein Freund hat einen 8PS 2-Takt (sehr alt, viel Salzwasserbetrieb und immer noch eine Renndüse)  und einen 4PS 4-Takt von Tohatsu (schwere Qualität, allerdings nicht so ein günstiges Leistungsgewicht; hält wahrscheinlich ewig). Tohatsu kann man ohne Bedenken kaufen.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

Hi! Yamaha, Honda und Tohatsu bauen die mit Abstand besten Aussenborder - da kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen. Bei den anderen Herstellern hört man schon mal öfter von negativen Erlebnissen... .
Petri!


----------



## Schütti (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Habe dann auch gleich mal einen bestellt |rolleyes.
Aber für den Messepreis von 800,00 Euro für ein
5 PS 2009er Modell kann man ja auch nicht meckern.

Nun wird´s Zeit, dass der Fehmarnurlaub kommt :g#6.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

dann wünsch ich dir schon mal viel Spaß damit ! 
einen 2 Zylinder mit ext. Tank ? die sind doch einiges laufruhiger als welche mit internen Tank
mit dem Motor macht dein Schlauchi dann bestimmt nochmehr Spaß #h


----------



## Schütti (2. März 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

Das Problem bei den Zweizylindern ist, sie sind deutlich teurer und schwerer. Also ist es ein Einzylinder geworden mit internem Tank und zusätzlichem externen Tankanschluss :g|rolleyes.

Schütti


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*



Schütti schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Zweizylindern ist, sie sind deutlich teurer und schwerer. Also ist es ein Einzylinder geworden mit internem Tank und zusätzlichem externen Tankanschluss :g|rolleyes.
> 
> Schütti


 
Und, hast Du ihn inzwischen? Da kann ja Pfingsten und Fehmarn kommen...


----------



## Schütti (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

Hi Sören,

den Motor habe ich letzten Samstag abgeholt. Nun warte ich darauf, dass ich die ersten Runden drehen kann #6. Ob das Pfingsten sein wird weiss ich noch nicht. Das entscheide ich wie immer ein paar Tage vorher, du weisst schon, wegen Wetter und Arbeit und so |uhoh:.

Vielleicht bin ich im April mal auf Fehmarn. Mal sehen.....ich ruf dich die Tage mal an....:q

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

@ Schütti 
wenn du jetzt noch den kleinen Gummiring (an dem der Aussenborder hängt) länger machst, kannst du damit sogar weiter wie deine üblichen 150 Meter von der Küste entfernt angeln |bigeyes


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

Bin ne Zeit lang einen 5 PS Tohatsu von einem Bekannten gefahren. Der läuft und läuft und verbraucht so gut wie kein Benzin


----------



## Schütti (4. März 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

@Nordlicht

Für dieses Jahr sind meine finanziellen Mittel leider erschöpft :cda auch noch ein Anhänger und ein Edelstahl-Slipwagen her musste #6. Ich weiss ja nicht ob ihr was da oben von der Finanzkriese mitbekommt, aber bei uns sieht´s nicht gut aus. Deshalb mal ein bisschen die Kohle fest halten.

Aber für das nächste Jahr ist schon mal ein 3,20 Suzumar oder Quicksilver geplant :q. 

Schaun wir mal.

Schütti


----------



## Forellenhunter (4. März 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

Hallo Marco,
ich hab mir damals den Slipwagen gekauft, ist zwar nicht der billigste, aber von meiner Seite der Empfehlenswerteste.
Grüße


----------



## Nordlicht (5. März 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Nordlicht
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht ob ihr was da oben von der Finanzkriese mitbekommt, aber bei uns sieht´s nicht gut aus.
> 
> ...



Moin Schütti
Die Finanzkriese haben wir auf der Insel auch !!
Die Turis nehmen alle ihe Boote wieder mit nach Hause anstatt sie hier zu lagern und den armen Fehmaraner Bauern etwas Gelda zu gönnen


----------



## Schütti (5. März 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

@Forellenhunter

Um die 250,00 Euro habe ich auch über ebay bezahlt, ist halt Edelstahl....#6....hab aber zusätzlich eine Anhängerkupplung dran.....zwar ohne Strassenzulassung aber für Kurzstecken auf Fehmarn reicht´s schon .

Schütti


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

Hi,

wir haben seit ca. 10-12 Jahren ingesamt 8 Tohatsu 18 PS Zweitakt im kommerziellem Einsatz.
Laufleistung der Motoren 3.500 - 5.000 Betriebsstunden.
Eine jährliche Wartung (Kerzen, Impeller, Getriebeöl ...)
Bislang gab es keine motorbedingten Ausfälle/Reparaturen.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (6. September 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Tohatsu Aussenbordern?*

Tohatsu allerbest , habe einen 25 PS direkt-Einspritzer 4 Takter 3 Zylinder mit Powertrimm .
Baugleich mit Mercury , Mariner und Nissan .Blos die Ersatzteile sind teurer Ölfilter Tohatsu 34,90 EURO aber der Yamaha Ölfilter vom 30 PS Motor ist baugleich mit Tohatsu Filter und der Kostet nur 11,90 EURO .


----------

